# picked up a 16" silver arrowana



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

for under 100$ once in a life time..had to pick up

btw the guy i baught mines from also has a 2 foot long arrowana for 100$ healthy nice shape


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

sweet pickup now wheres the pics?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Hope you got a big tank


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

i dont have pics yet but i will show...my tanks still cycling for it..have it on friday..
gotta take out my 10" RB

i just a lil 80 gallon..i need it to get any bigger..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ballistic said:


> i dont have pics yet but i will show...my tanks still cycling for it..have it on friday..
> gotta take out my 10" RB
> 
> i just a lil 80 gallon..i need it to get any bigger..


A 240 wont even suffice for a silver...


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

i know..but f.uck it..i dont have that kind of room..to spare..lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ballistic said:


> i know..but f.uck it..i dont have that kind of room..to spare..lol


So long term plans for the fish would be---

In that 80 gal-your looking at 6 months top before that silver out grows it man.....Thats if it has the right diet and water conditions to begin with...

Think about the fish and not yourself.....


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> i know..but f.uck it..i dont have that kind of room..to spare..lol


So long term plans for the fish would be---

In that 80 gal-your looking at 6 months top before that silver out grows it man.....Thats if it has the right diet and water conditions to begin with...

Think about the fish and not yourself.....








[/quote]

thats true..i once had 29 gallon and my arowana out grew it..had it when it was 7 inch and it grew over 14 inch
maybe in time i will get a bigger tank 6 months is long enough..

i keep my water warm n cycle all the time...should be no problem..


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Why do I have a feeling that things won't end well for this aro.









Ballistic - If you don't plan on upgrading your tank please plan on trading that aro when it outgrows your 80 gallon. If you don't it's just going to die a slow death...


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

You have to do your reacherch before you get the fish. Now you either have to get a bigger tank or trade it.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

nope as for now i'll leave it in the 80..its not like its gonna die in 2 days..i'll have enough time to upgrade...
planning on too 125 at most....dont need the fish to be that big..


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

ballistic said:


> nope as for now i'll leave it in the 80..its not like its gonna die in 2 days..i'll have enough time to upgrade...
> planning on too 125 at most....dont need the fish to be that big..


so you plan to trade it once it outgrows the 125 gal.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

piranhafatality said:


> nope as for now i'll leave it in the 80..its not like its gonna die in 2 days..i'll have enough time to upgrade...
> planning on too 125 at most....dont need the fish to be that big..


so you plan to trade it once it outgrows the 125 gal.
[/quote]

yep..125 is max...it should grow about almost 3 feet in there...by then it would be worth 300+


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

ballistic said:


> nope as for now i'll leave it in the 80..its not like its gonna die in 2 days..i'll have enough time to upgrade...
> planning on too 125 at most....dont need the fish to be that big..


so you plan to trade it once it outgrows the 125 gal.
[/quote]

yep..125 is max...it should grow about almost 3 feet in there...by then it would be worth 300+
[/quote]

it would be cramped even if it only got 2 feet long. A 125 gal is generally about 20".

Anybody else have anything to say about this?


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

they could say whatever..i had a 12" in a 30 gallon he seemed fine...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

doesnt mean the fish was in a healthy environment. i can fit in a 55 gallon tank but i would hate to live in that think so im pretty sure a 12 inch fish in a 30 gallon tank would feel the same. Im not trying to bust your balls but all we are saying is it seems like you care very little about your fish and more about the value that they have and that they are "kool fish" for now. Its nice for people to plan ahead and have a appropriate sized tank which would yield more joy anyways. You could of just bought a smaller fish for a lot less then upgrade like you plan to and you would be able to keep the fish for longer it would be healthier and you might never have to get rid of it. Arrows grow fast and big especially the silvers when cared for properly. i had one before and it grew over nite literally. either way good luck with your fish once again im not trying to bust your balls so i hope you dont take offense.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

AS fan said:


> doesnt mean the fish was in a healthy environment. i can fit in a 55 gallon tank but i would hate to live in that think so im pretty sure a 12 inch fish in a 30 gallon tank would feel the same. Im not trying to bust your balls but all we are saying is it seems like you care very little about your fish and more about the value that they have and that they are "kool fish" for now. Its nice for people to plan ahead and have a appropriate sized tank which would yield more joy anyways. You could of just bought a smaller fish for a lot less then upgrade like you plan to and you would be able to keep the fish for longer it would be healthier and you might never have to get rid of it. Arrows grow fast and big especially the silvers when cared for properly. i had one before and it grew over nite literally. either way good luck with your fish once again im not trying to bust your balls so i hope you dont take offense.


u can say i took ur advice...picked him up 2day and also picked up a 125 gallon today also..got the 125 for 100 with top n lights
now i gotta wait for my guy to f.uckin come buy my 80 so i can use that money to set up the 125


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

ballistic said:


> nope as for now i'll leave it in the 80..its not like its gonna die in 2 days..i'll have enough time to upgrade...
> planning on too 125 at most....dont need the fish to be that big..


so you plan to trade it once it outgrows the 125 gal.
[/quote]

yep..125 is max...it should grow about almost 3 feet in there...by then it would be worth 300+
[/quote]

If you're buying the fish to sell later in hopes of making money...think about this:

You're going to spend a heck of a lot more than that in food etc to care for it. Also, a fish raised in a tank that is too small is generally not healthy nor happy. Nobody is going to give you $300 for an Aro that has a kinked back, overgrown eyes, and mis-formed body because it wasn't allowed to grow out properly...this is if it lives that long.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

dracofish said:


> nope as for now i'll leave it in the 80..its not like its gonna die in 2 days..i'll have enough time to upgrade...
> planning on too 125 at most....dont need the fish to be that big..


so you plan to trade it once it outgrows the 125 gal.
[/quote]

yep..125 is max...it should grow about almost 3 feet in there...by then it would be worth 300+
[/quote]

If you're buying the fish to sell later in hopes of making money...think about this:

You're going to spend a heck of a lot more than that in food etc to care for it. Also, a fish raised in a tank that is too small is generally not healthy nor happy. Nobody is going to give you $300 for an Aro that has a kinked back, overgrown eyes, and mis-formed body because it wasn't allowed to grow out properly...this is if it lives that long.
[/quote]

okay whatever u say dude ive raised many arowanas and their fine..i dont need 300$ for it..if it out grows the tank..than i trade it..easy as that..u think imma f.uckin get a 300 gallon tank...f.uck no..

when it out grows the tank i'm probably gonna trade it for a school of RBs if not some fancy tropical fish...


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

nice pick up any pics?


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

looks just like this one..this isin't mines but i gotta find my f.uckin camera..


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats still badass. Aros are on my list to own.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

Malawi- said:


> Thats still badass. Aros are on my list to own.


yeah my five large RB where getting boring.all they did was hide...

got a 125 sittin in the basement waiting to be set up as soon as i could sell my 80 that it's in now,
if anything i might put my arowana in the 125 and just throw some lil RBs in the 80 again..


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I like arrowanas. At that size you probably need a heavy hood on the tank.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

NegativeSpin said:


> I like arrowanas. At that size you probably need a heavy hood on the tank.


naw he's fine actually doesnt jump at all..just fed it a mouse 2day..
heres 2 shot of my arowana


















tried taking it without the flash 4 better color but it was to blury..


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Great looking silver you scored ..


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

i couldnt miss the buy with my trade in RB i got him for 70$
the guy i got it from has another one for 100$ its 2 foot long..


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

here is my arowana eating a mouse






he is a bit big for my tank..cant wait to move him in my 125....
soon as i have extra cash..=)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ That video was awesome, snatched that mouse up in a second! I would move him to your 125g soon though.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

WOW !!! I've never seen a silver eat a mouse, nor feed mine mice. Once aqain good looking silver I starting to miss mine now.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks guys..

yeah my 125 is sitting in my basement..debatin.. should i set it up this weekend..
or get another tattoo..lol..my buddy owns a tattoo shop..so i think the tatt it is..

all i need is more gravel..another filter/heater than i'm set


----------

